# Rockford Fosgate Punch XLC 10 or The Punch Audiophile 12?



## Sel The Don (Feb 21, 2020)

I have the opportunity to buy one or both of these. As I'm hugely into old skool stuff and these are right up my alley. 

A few questions;
With the right box how well do these sound? The sensitivity seems pretty good so I'm hoping that with a nice old skool amp that's matched power-wise these would still hit the low notes with some authority, I'm not out to hit them full whack with all the power they can take but I'd still like some bass! 

Would ported or sealed box be the best for these subs? 

Sorry for the inane questions, I've had car audio before but have been out of the game for over 15 years.

Thanks!


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

The Punch Audiophiles were really made to go in a sealed box. The XLC could go either way. I would say if you are looking for more output the XLC. I think they handle more power. If I remember, the audiophiles were designed for smaller, sealed enclosures like the original JL W6's.


----------

